

Qubes: The Open Source OS Built for Security - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/788085-qubes-the-open-source-os-built-for-security

======
iancarroll
Should be [https://qubes-os.org/](https://qubes-os.org/)

